# How do you help your dog when she's in season?



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

Cara's my first girl dog so no experience of a season. The poor little mite is miserable, has lady bits that resemble a red baboon bottom, doesn't want to do much other than snuggle in, lick herself and sulk. she's spotted a couple of times and has a slight odour about her.

She's not even fussed on going out. She stands on her tip toes to wee and poo then immediately cleans herself and wants to go home. She's not even fussed on her food or treats. Fortunately it's Sunday so some spare mash and a couple of teaspoons of gravy did the trick.

Is there anything we can do to make her more comfortable? Happier? Or is it a case of just getting on with the next 2 weeks?

Looking forward to your advice.

K xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

A bit of extra TLC but basically just getting on with it. It won't be too long and it will all be done with. Poor girly.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy was miserable, depressed and very uncomfortable as well for the first week then she really perked up and quite quickly got back to normal. In a way that caused different problems because she had to be restricted to downstairs and no off lead walks until the 4 weeks had passed. I gave her lots of love and cuddles when she was miserable but I don't think there is much you can do.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just plenty of cuddles and fuss. It will soon pass and she will be back to her normal self again.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to read Cara is having a tough time, some bitches sail through their seasons whereas others do become a little withdrawn and sad. 

Honey is just more lazy and tired, oh and cuddly, and keeps herself very clean  

Give her lots of cuddles and nice treats


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

One of the reasons I had Hattie speyed before her seasons. I know opinions are divided but she is happy fit and healthy so we will never know what might have been. I took vetinary advice and stand by it. Hormones are always a problem one day at a time.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think it's the hormones. Imagine youself in her place .. Poor bits 4-5 times bigger than normal, chaffed and sore ... I'd be miserable as sin too.


----------

